# Just not your typical chica



## Chill.E?E"C3

Hey guys I've been posting here for the past couple of weeks and figured I would go ahead and introduce myself. I've got a few PM's here and there so I figure it's about time to get to know some people, or should I say to let you guys know who I am.

I'm not your typical 21 year old senorita. Instead of being fed barbies and make up, I was fed 1's and 0's, and computer hardware. A perfect night out to me is staying in with hardware and getting intimate. I love stroking and caressing every last inch of a piece of silicon's stability.

I love building and benchmarking, and I think that drives away a lot of my boyfriends. Especially when I'd rather fire up a round of Call of Duty than to go out on a romantic dinner and a movie. Don't get me wrong though as those are very nice things to do, but nothing beats stabbing your boyfriend in the back with a good melee. Sometimes he deserves it!

Right now I'm currently in St. Louis, but I grew up in Naples. I'm still adjusting to some culture shock!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Welcome


----------



## mbudden

Oh hai








Hope you've been finding OCN pretty useful!


----------



## candy_van

Welcome to OCN


----------



## The Mad Mule

Since when did OCN become a dating site? (I kid.)


----------



## subliminally incorrect

hello


----------



## Segovax

I'm a girl please give me attention.

O hai.


----------



## konspiracy

Hello, and welcome to OCN.
You should fill out your computer specs ( at the top of the page click the "user CP" and go down to edit system on the left hand side. )


----------



## jfizz84

No where in her post is she asking for a date or even so much as declared her personal status. But the new members area IS a place where new members can meet and greet and tell fellow members a lil about themselves. I think I have a good picture, LOL. Just kidding and welcome. Enjoy all OCN has to offer.


----------



## trivium nate

we need more girls around lol


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Thanks guys. Sorry for the dating'esque type of post. I wasn't sure exactly how to present myself.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Amazing how many of you guys almost pee yourself when a girl joins.

Welcome to to OCN


----------



## Alex9106

Sup. =]


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR* 
Amazing how many of you guys almost pee yourself when a girl joins.

Welcome to to OCN









It's funny isn't it. But think what you were like when you were 14 I can't lie I was the same way. Girls just want attention. Especially on the internet.


----------



## SpunkyXL

welcome!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Welcome









P.S. CoD sucks. after CoD 4 it was already starting to repeat itself. CoD WaW? Alright we'll let it slip. MW2? unacceptable. CoD BO? Alright this is a serious overuse. I mean, how long can u recycle the same god damm engine and game system?

Sorry had to rant. just played abit of BO, I'm going to vomit now, thank you people.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

Welcome...not too many computer girls about.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Segovax* 
It's funny isn't it. But think what you were like when you were 14 I can't lie I was the same way. Girls just want attention. Especially on the internet.

Nope. never was that way. I was raised to be respectful towards women at all ages.








Not at all trying to diss you, btw. Just saying what's different about me.


----------



## esocid

Inb415pages

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Enfluenza

welcome to OCN! we hope you enjoy our awesome forums, etc...

lol its good to see more female gamers!
...as long as your a PC gamer


----------



## blackbalt89

Why hello there miss. Welcome to OCN. Enjoy your stay.

If you love computers OCN is the place to be.


----------



## Pheatton

Welcome. Nice to see that its not only the dudes that are into PCs and electronic gadgets.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*


Nope. never was that way. I was raised to be respectful towards women at all ages.








Not at all trying to diss you, btw. Just saying what's different about me.


I dig it, I just wanted to get laid at that age, I would say anything lol


----------



## jcrew3002

The math is quite simple. Girls + like computers = Hot


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

I will admit. It is hot for other girls to like computers.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

:facepalm:


----------



## Coldharbour

You and me Sister,


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


You and me Sister,


ain't nothing but mammals?


----------



## gablain

Pics or it didn't happen

I kid I kid


----------



## chinesethunda

welcome to OCN!


----------



## Dopamin3

Pics?


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Pics?

PM'd.


----------



## Dopamin3

My face when I saw the PM'ed pics:


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
My face when I saw the PM'ed pics:










lol I dunno about all that.

I'm on the right. Step sister on the left.


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3* 
haha no I was born in Florida.

Sure it wasn't California?


----------



## cdoublejj

You either understand it or don't, that was fairly direct statement. It didn't take long for this thread to turn into flames maybe that was the reason behind the initial start of the thread?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
....Did you claim you're a chick on the internet, and then post pictures? No? Then move along sir.

Oh, in that case my bad, no i see what you you were saying. quotes would have helped.


----------



## eternaldj

20/m/CA here









Just kidding, welcome!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdoublejj* 
You either understand it or don't, that was fairly direct statement. It didn't take long for this thread to turn into flames maybe that was the reason behind the initial start of the thread?

Oh, in that case my bad, no i see what you you were saying. quotes would have helped.

I figured it was kind of obvious







. Hence why I didn't feel the need to quote.

Anyway, I'll just stand here now, and watch the trolls roll in.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I didn't know this was Overclockbook....


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I didn't know this was Overclockbook....

WOW, we have a comedian in the thread.. holy god!


----------



## pcnoob1

This thread is very odd... And thts comng from someone who made a Ron Jeremy thread.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princessofnurgle* 
WOW, we have a comedian in the thread.. holy god!









I can't possibly be the only one...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK* 
I can't possibly be the only one...

You have NO IDEA, how much material I am withholding from this thread........


----------



## W4LNUT5

Chill - Need to get a mic when you're on vent next time. It's hard to play bc2 without one.


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Chill - Need to get a mic when you're on vent next time. It's hard to play bc2 without one.

i lol'd


----------



## alienguts

hey chill, thats cool and all. but call of duty is pretty weak. cmon. mw2 led to boredom way too quickly.


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Chill - Need to get a mic when you're on vent next time. It's hard to play bc2 without one.

I'll be in tomorrow after work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
hey chill, thats cool and all. but call of duty is pretty weak.

I also play sims 3. I like them so I think that's all that matters.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princessofnurgle* 
i lol'd

You mad bro?


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You mad bro?

Get out of here, little boy.


----------



## ibfreeekout

You lived in Naples? I live like an hour away from there when I'm not in college XD I've seen so many people lately that live right around me but I never knew it.

Also welcome!


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout* 
You lived in Naples? I live like an hour away from there when I'm not in college XD I've seen so many people lately that live right around me but I never knew it.

Also welcome!

No I was born in Naples. I now live in St. Louis.

And thanks!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princessofnurgle* 
Get out of here, little boy.









You're the worst troll I've ever seen. And I'm pretty sure the racism earlier earns you a ban-hammer if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You're the worst troll I've ever seen. And I'm pretty sure the racism earlier earns you a ban-hammer if I'm not mistaken.

Trolling? What?


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You're the worst troll I've ever seen. And I'm pretty sure the racism earlier earns you a ban-hammer if I'm not mistaken.

no you!


----------



## princessofnurgle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
no you!


----------



## sharpshoooter82

welcome
everybody goes crazy when they see a girl on overclock.net
as you see in the posts pervs....


----------



## purpleannex

In English, what's a chica?


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
In English, what's a chica?

Chica is slang for girl. Like "chick."


----------



## purpleannex

HHmmm...

In my language a chick is a baby chicken.


----------



## Sizuke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
HHmmm...

In my language a chick is a baby chicken.

What's a bird then?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sizuke* 
What's a bird then?

A girl or woman.

Don't worry about the recluse from Suffolk, he clearly ain't watched many films









@OP:- Welcome to OCN, you've been looking in the wrong places if the guys you've been dating don't like playing games. Maybe they just don't want to be humiliated?


----------



## Orn

hai!


----------



## Razultull

Welcome! hope your stay here is memorable and if you're a true geek, you'll feel right at home! And fill out your computer information ASAP


----------



## Markisa

Welcome. Screenshot or it didn't happen.


----------



## Orn

hai!!!


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*


A girl or woman.

Don't worry about the recluse from Suffolk, he clearly ain't watched many films









@OP:- Welcome to OCN, you've been looking in the wrong places if the guys you've been dating don't like playing games. Maybe they just don't want to be humiliated?










Their loss not mine







and Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orn*


hai!


Hi!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


Welcome! hope your stay here is memorable and if you're a true geek, you'll feel right at home! And fill out your computer information ASAP


I already seem to feel at home. What computer information?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Welcome. Screenshot or it didn't happen.


Thanks! What screenshot you mean?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orn*


hai!!!


Hi, again!


----------



## Miki

Wow, 8 pages and counting. 

Welcome to OCN. c:


----------



## OverSightX

Welcome and good to see some women round these parts


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Welcome to OCN


----------

